# Thermalright Ultra 120 Cu Limited Edition up for Grabs Next Month



## btarunr (Sep 17, 2008)

Famous for their fin-array based air cooling, Thermalright had earlier announced that they would be releasing a full-copper version of their popular Ultra 120 CPU cooler. Reports suggest that the cooler indeed will make it to the market next month, just that the company would be making only 3,000 of these coolers making it a limited-edition product. The cooler uses copper in all its parts, starting from the CPU contact base, the six heatpipes, and the 50+ fins. With copper being a heavier metal than aluminum, the heatsink tips the scales at a whole 3 kilograms (roughly 6 lbs). The thermal properties of copper along with an element of aesthetic appeal would sell this product, which will be priced at US $99 when it releases next month.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 17, 2008)

3kg  OMFG! I thought the Alu one was heavy. Bye bye mobo! I guess this will only work in desktop oriented chassis? Even then wont it fubar your board? Gonna need some sort of packing to stop it bending your mobo something wrotten.

Isnt copper heatpipes and Alu fins the best combo though? Cus alu is better at dissipating heat? I would imagine this thing will be damn expensive.

I didnt buy the 120 cus of its weight but thats ridiculous!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! must get one.... sell xigmatek now..


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow, so copper fins cool better ?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 17, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Wow, so copper fins cool better ?



Copper dissipates heat faster than almost all other metals.


----------



## chron (Sep 17, 2008)

It's beautiful, but copper doesn't cool as well as aluminum, and at 6 POUNDS? Talk about not being practical...



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Copper dissipates heat faster than almost all other metals.



It does a great job at keeping things at the same temperature as the inside of the case, but aluminum actually can keep things cooler than the ambient temperature around it.  So if you've got great airflow, copper CAN be better than aluminum, but if you've got a hot case, an aluminum cooler should keep things safer than copper.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 17, 2008)

chron said:


> It's beautiful, but copper doesn't cool as well as aluminum, and at 6 POUNDS? Talk about not being practical...



It does. Why do you think people make contact blocks essential parts of a cooler out of copper?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

the weight would be fine for benching rigs or any system where the board sits flat and not upright.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 17, 2008)

Tis a fine looking filly i must say chaps ;p


----------



## Octavean (Sep 17, 2008)

But will it fit on an i7,.....Hummmmmm,......


----------



## insider (Sep 17, 2008)

It's time the metal tray inside the cases offer multiple screw in points so that heavier heatsinks can be installed and mounted through the motherboard and supported directly by the metal case tray instead...


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 17, 2008)

Copper conducts heat better than aluminium but it corrodes faster hence why aluminium ones are used as well.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 17, 2008)

Now theres an idea for a mod 

Cooler bolts through board and metal tray.







 kinda


----------



## hv43082 (Sep 17, 2008)

I need some benchy before going for this one.  So sweet looking but the price is approaching liquid cooling or tec cooling.


----------



## insider (Sep 17, 2008)

That's the idea, they can just call it ATX*+* case/board layout.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 17, 2008)

I have the aluminum one and it cools 3.8ghz at about 30 degrees, room temp.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 17, 2008)

chron said:


> It does a great job at keeping things at the same temperature as the inside of the case, *but aluminum actually can keep things cooler than the ambient temperature around it*.  So if you've got great airflow, copper CAN be better than aluminum, but if you've got a hot case, an aluminum cooler should keep things safer than copper.



That is totally untrue.  No material alone can cool something below ambient, physics just doesn't allow it.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 17, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> That is totally untrue.  No material alone can cool something below ambient, physics just doesn't allow it.



Unless its an endothermic reaction


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Sep 17, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> That is totally untrue.  No material alone can cool something below ambient, physics just doesn't allow it.



Just being a smartass here but.... if you use water cooling with one of the bong type cooling towers you can cool below ambient with only water and moving air thanks to evaporation.


----------



## DeltaFox (Sep 17, 2008)

Do want! 
I sure hope one or two of them reaches Denmark for me to buy


----------



## btarunr (Sep 17, 2008)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Just being a smartass here but.... if you use water cooling with one of the bong type cooling towers you can cool below ambient with only water and moving air thanks to evaporation.





newtekie1 said:


> That is totally untrue.  *No material alone* can cool something below ambient, physics just doesn't allow it.



 Newtekie is right. There could be materials that react endothermic with a substance to cool it, but who makes heatsinks out of them?


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 17, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Newtekie is right. There could be materials that react endothermic with a substance to cool it, but who makes heatsinks out of them?



I did


----------



## btarunr (Sep 17, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I did



And wouldn't reaction mean that there's nothing left of the reactants, end of it? Bye bye CPU?


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 17, 2008)

btarunr said:


> And wouldn't reaction mean that there's nothing left of the reactants, end of it? Bye bye CPU?



I have special elements bta don't you know that


----------



## Evo85 (Sep 17, 2008)

I have always heard that Copper absorbs heat better, while Aluminum  releases it better. 

But, thats just what I hear....


----------



## warup89 (Sep 17, 2008)

Just when i thought everyone forgot about this cooler because of the xigmantec ones , well i might get this and sell my aluminum based one here


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 17, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Now theres an idea for a mod
> 
> Cooler bolts through board and metal tray.
> 
> ...


This reminds me of that same horrible idea being used in the 360 and warped boards. hmmm...


----------



## Rammsteiner (Sep 17, 2008)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Just being a smartass here but.... if you use water cooling with one of the bong type cooling towers you can cool below ambient with only water and moving air thanks to evaporation.


I highly doubt this, water cooling can stay good near *ambient*, but cant got below it. Nor can aircooling, and nor a combination of them.

Anyway, looks nice. But that heat sink is really only practical in a horizantal installation. Maybe your motherboard wouldnt break right away, but with the varieing temperatures from CPU load/idleness, not even to think about the added ambient temperature fluctations... Sooner than later it will at least get some damage there.

Anyway... sounds like a nice solution for a HTPC and passive cooling (or at least very low airflow then)


----------



## Zehnsucht (Sep 17, 2008)

Evo85 said:


> I have always heard that Copper absorbs heat better, while Aluminum  releases it better.
> 
> But, thats just what I hear....





			
				silentpcreview said:
			
		

> *The Recurring Cu vs. Al Myth*
> 
> The ability of a metal to transfer heat is described by the term thermal conductivity. Copper's much higher density is its main advantage over aluminum. The thermal conductivity of pure copper can be expressed as 386 W/m-C, compared to pure aluminum's 220 W/m-C. Higher thermal conductivity means faster heat transfer.
> 
> ...



http://www.silentpcreview.com/article805-page1.html

In that particular test they review the Ninja 100% Cu with the original Ninja. Very interesting test, especially since the all Cu Ninja only wins over the newer Ninja ver. B, and not the old Ninja. 
The most dependent factor is actually the tension between the heatsink and the CPU.


----------



## Evo85 (Sep 17, 2008)

Zehnsucht said:


> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article805-page1.html
> 
> In that particular test they review the Ninja 100% Cu with the original Ninja. Very interesting test, especially since the all Cu Ninja only wins over the newer Ninja ver. B, and not the old Ninja.
> The most dependent factor is actually the tension between the heatsink and the CPU.



An interesting read. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Elijah86 (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh man I think I just craped my pants in excitement.


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 17, 2008)

A marketing gimmick at best, as heatpipe coolers dont rely on the copper fins for heat transfer, but the heatpipes themselves, thus you will not find much gains in using such a cooler.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 17, 2008)

Evo85 said:


> I have always heard that Copper absorbs heat better, while Aluminum  releases it better.
> 
> But, thats just what I hear....



Yes, (to settle this ) copper conducts heat better, but aluminum dissipates it faster.
Hence, all of the coolers with copper bottoms and aluminum fins (plus Al is just a lot cheaper).

And NO! It is NOT Aloominium.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 17, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> Yes, (to settle this ) copper conducts heat better, but aluminum dissipates it faster.
> Hence, all of the coolers with copper bottoms and aluminum fins (plus Al is just a lot cheaper).
> 
> And NO! It is NOT Aloominium.



No aluminium does not dissipate it any faster or slower than the other. It depends on the thermal conductivity of the air contacting it. physics people physics (some chemistry )


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Sep 17, 2008)

Rammsteiner said:


> I highly doubt this, water cooling can stay good near *ambient*, but cant got below it. Nor can aircooling, and nor a combination of them.



Actually, yes this type of watercooling will go below ambient.  I really don't feel like explaining it so here's a link that explains the concept:  http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=3856
The wikipedia explaination:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bong_cooler

There are many other sites out there too that will show you just about any way possible to make one of these bong type coolers.  When setup properly, there is no radiator out there that would beat one of these (since no traditional radiator will ever cool below ambient).  The only problem is that it is an open system so biocide is necessary but with the evaporation taking place that biocide will also make it into the surrounding air, that also means you always need to keep a close eye on your water levels.


----------



## ryboto (Sep 17, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> No aluminium does not dissipate it any faster or slower than the other. It depends on the thermal conductivity of the air contacting it. physics people physics (some chemistry )



Actually, it's heat transfer.  Thermodynamic properties, but the study is heat transfer.  This myth about the metals is amazing.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Just being a smartass here but.... if you use water cooling with one of the bong type cooling towers you can cool below ambient with only water and moving air thanks to evaporation.



Yes, but then it isn't a single material alone, it is water and air reacting.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Sep 18, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, but then it isn't a single material alone, it is water and air reacting.



What do you think every heatsink uses???  AIR  Unless you're talking about putting them in a vacuum and relying on radiation to cool your heatsink.

Edit:  Also, it's not really water and air reacting.  It's water changing from its liquid state to its gaseous state (evaporation) which takes lots of energy.  That is why this form of cooling is so effective.

One last edit:  I didn't mean that to come off as pissy but it kind of looked that way after I read it.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 18, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> No aluminium does not dissipate it any faster or slower than the other. It depends on the thermal conductivity of the air contacting it. physics people physics (some chemistry )



Higher density = better transfer NOT better release. It retains heat better due to being more dense than Al.

I tell you what. We'll heat a 12 guage piece of Cu and Al wire up to 200F and them cool for a few secs. Which wire are you going to grab? 

That's what I thought.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't care about transfer/release. All I know is that Copper is a better conductor of heat, which means it should convery heat from its source to sink better. The prime objective of a heatsink is to dissipate heat from the source to the air. The fins/grooves add to the surface area and in effect provide more contact between the air and the heat source. Copper being a good conductor does the job.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 18, 2008)

It does take more energy to heat the copper, but for our applications, I don't think it has much relevancy when using active cooling and a consistent heat source.

I guess I should also say that if we're talking about solid copper or solid Al, then yeah, copper is superior. You need to transfer that heat away quickly. But with a hybrid (what I was talking about in the beginning, should've clarified) you should get a slightly better temp.


----------



## ryboto (Sep 18, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> Higher density = better transfer NOT better release. It retains heat better due to being more dense than Al.
> 
> I tell you what. We'll heat a 12 guage piece of Cu and Al wire up to 200F and them cool for a few secs. Which wire are you going to grab?
> 
> That's what I thought.



The aluminum wire, you know why?  because the aluminum wire didn't conduct as much heat to begin with, so it doesn't have as much energy stored inside it.  Heat transfer in this context is only dependent on the thermal conductivity.  The convection to the air is a function of the air, not the material.  So, higher thermal conductivity=lower thermal resistance to heat transfer=lower CPU temp.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 18, 2008)

ryboto said:


> The aluminum wire, you know why?  because the aluminum wire didn't conduct as much heat to begin with, so it doesn't have as much energy stored inside it.  Heat transfer in this context is only dependent on the thermal conductivity.  The convection to the air is a function of the air, not the material.  So, higher thermal conductivity=lower thermal resistance to heat transfer=lower CPU temp.



Yeah, thought of that a min. ago, but we are talking vol here and not mass. Apparently, if you could create a (near) perfect connection between the copper and al then it should result in better temps, but due to that limitation pure cu wins. Idk, I think we need actual, precise and defninitive tests considering there's actually a few variables besides just pure physics. Call mythbusters?


And I also may be completely retarded, can't ever rule that one out.


----------



## ryboto (Sep 18, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> Yeah, thought of that a min. ago, but we are talking vol here and not mass. Apparently, if you could create a (near) perfect connection between the copper and al then it should result in better temps, but due to that limitation pure cu wins. Idk, I think we need actual, precise and defninitive tests considering there's actually a few variables besides just pure physics. Call mythbusters?
> 
> 
> And I also may be completely retarded, can't ever rule that one out.



Copper is a better cooler, heat transfer from the surface of the CPU is determined by conduction, which relates to conductivity.  Convection tot he air is completely dependent on the air, not the material from which heat is transfered.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 18, 2008)

I will wait for results, looks nice though.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 18, 2008)

Rammsteiner said:


> I highly doubt this, water cooling can stay good near *ambient*, but cant got below it. Nor can aircooling, and nor a combination of them.



I am so sure about that.

I lived in Phoenix Arizona one summer, we had what is known as a "Swamp Cooler" on the house which used water evaporation (basically a big box with water dripping through fiber mats and a blower), and even when it was 45°-50° outside, it was a comfortable 23°-25° inside.


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 18, 2008)

And I though that TRUE Black 120 was sexy (http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_images/cpu_cooler/tb120/tb120/true-main-1.jpg), but this one sure is a looker. Reason I went for TRU-90 (http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_images/cpu_cooler/Ultima-90/big/Ultima90-1.jpg) was because of height (fit my old case) and less weight. Soon there will be 3000 used TRUEs on the market, maybe I'd step up for one of those


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> What do you think every heatsink uses???  AIR  Unless you're talking about putting them in a vacuum and relying on radiation to cool your heatsink.
> 
> Edit:  Also, it's not really water and air reacting.  It's water changing from its liquid state to its gaseous state (evaporation) which takes lots of energy.  That is why this form of cooling is so effective.
> 
> One last edit:  I didn't mean that to come off as pissy but it kind of looked that way after I read it.



Yes, but in other coolers the materials are not reacting with the air or going through any physical reaction or phase change.

And the water is reacting with the air.  Actually, the water vapor in the air, is reacting with the liquid water.  Evaporation is actually caused by a reaction of the material to itself.  The molecules collide(react) with eachother and transfer energy, if one gets enough energy to change state, evaperation happens.  Now, the water vapor in the air is also reacting with the liquid water.  As the water vapor in the air collides(reacts) with the liquid water, it often takes the energy from a molecule that would normally have enough energy to change states.  This is the reason that water evaporates more slowly when the air is humid.  There are more water molecules in the air colliding with the liquid water molecules and preventing them from changing state.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 18, 2008)

I feel like Im back in a high school chemistry class. This is all very entertaining stuff.


As for the cooler, 6lbs is a bit more than Im willing to put on my cpu to keep it cool. Its ridiculous. And Ambient temperature pretty much supersedes most anything. With the exception of LN2, Phase, and TEC, it pretty much governs what the temps are. Funny thing about water, does it cool better than air? Yes if its a good system. It also removes heat alot quicker and returns to ambient alot quicker, than say a great air cooler.


----------



## magibeg (Sep 18, 2008)

I will start caring when they turn the base of the heatsink into diamond with diamond heatpipes. Now thats a cooler i would purchase


----------



## cdawall (Sep 18, 2008)

Rammsteiner said:


> I highly doubt this, water cooling can stay good near *ambient*, but cant got below it. Nor can aircooling, and nor a combination of them.
> 
> Anyway, looks nice. But that heat sink is really only practical in a horizantal installation. Maybe your motherboard wouldnt break right away, but with the varieing temperatures from CPU load/idleness, not even to think about the added ambient temperature fluctations... Sooner than later it will at least get some damage there.
> 
> Anyway... sounds like a nice solution for a HTPC and passive cooling (or at least very low airflow then)





Beertintedgoggles said:


> Actually, yes this type of watercooling will go below ambient.  I really don't feel like explaining it so here's a link that explains the concept:  http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=3856
> The wikipedia explaination:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bong_cooler
> 
> There are many other sites out there too that will show you just about any way possible to make one of these bong type coolers.  When setup properly, there is no radiator out there that would beat one of these (since no traditional radiator will ever cool below ambient).  The only problem is that it is an open system so biocide is necessary but with the evaporation taking place that biocide will also make it into the surrounding air, that also means you always need to keep a close eye on your water levels.



i wanted to post the answer to this no fun 

http://reference.techpowerup.com/Bong_cooling


----------



## thebeephaha (Sep 18, 2008)

You all need to shut up arguing about copper vs aluminum. Wait till the freaking cooler comes out and someone compares the two. If the all copper one wins or the aluminum one wins then you have your answer to which material is best as the two versions seem the same design minus material differences.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 18, 2008)

Yea, I can't wait to see some benchies.  I doubt it'll make much of a difference, maybe like 1°C.  Plus there's only gonna be 3000 made so the chances of getting one will be very slim.  I bet they'll be about £75 here in the UK.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Sep 18, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, but in other coolers the materials are not reacting with the air or going through any physical reaction or phase change.
> 
> And the water is reacting with the air.  Actually, the water vapor in the air, is reacting with the liquid water.  Evaporation is actually caused by a reaction of the material to itself.  The molecules collide(react) with eachother and transfer energy, if one gets enough energy to change state, evaperation happens.  Now, the water vapor in the air is also reacting with the liquid water.  As the water vapor in the air collides(reacts) with the liquid water, it often takes the energy from a molecule that would normally have enough energy to change states.  This is the reason that water evaporates more slowly when the air is humid.  There are more water molecules in the air colliding with the liquid water molecules and preventing them from changing state.



I had a lot more written down then I noticed this is becoming more like a book than a thread, and yeah the statement that started this way back with chron about aluminum magically keeping things around it cooler than ambient....  well we just found a way to cure any thought of global warming    So since the start I'm in agreement with you, there is no metal alone that you can place on your cpu that will take the temp below the ambient temp of the heatsink and air which is why I started with I was just being a smartass and showing a way of going below ambient with water and a fan.  In a very simple way, it's just a poor man's phase change cooling system.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Sep 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i wanted to post the answer to this no fun
> 
> http://reference.techpowerup.com/Bong_cooling



Thanks, haven't read that article on here before.  Pretty much all anyone needs to know for it.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 18, 2008)

I refuse to be impressed by any cpu heatsinks until I see one specifically designed to to fry food when under load.   Then I can fully bring my girlfriend into the realm of computers because she _loves_ cooking.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> I had a lot more written down then I noticed this is becoming more like a book than a thread, and yeah the statement that started this way back with chron about aluminum magically keeping things around it cooler than ambient....  well we just found a way to cure any thought of global warming    So since the start I'm in agreement with you, there is no metal alone that you can place on your cpu that will take the temp below the ambient temp of the heatsink and air which is why I started with I was just being a smartass and showing a way of going below ambient with water and a fan.  In a very simple way, it's just a poor man's phase change cooling system.



I know, I'm really just being a smartass back.



theJesus said:


> I refuse to be impressed by any cpu heatsinks until I see one specifically designed to to fry food when under load.   Then I can fully bring my girlfriend into the realm of computers because she _loves_ cooking.



http://www.phys.ncku.edu.tw/~htsu/humor/fry_egg.html


----------



## theJesus (Sep 18, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> http://www.phys.ncku.edu.tw/~htsu/humor/fry_egg.html


Thanks, I hadn't seen that one yet 

I saw one with an xbox360 where they used the stock heatsink without any mods, just let the egg go through all the fins and it fried in a few seconds   I wanted to see something more like what you posted though, where they actually make a more "practical" frying surface.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2008)

watch as they release a entire line of these copper coolers.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> 3kg  OMFG! I thought the Alu one was heavy. Bye bye mobo! I guess this will only work in desktop oriented chassis? Even then wont it fubar your board? Gonna need some sort of packing to stop it bending your mobo something wrotten.
> 
> Isnt copper heatpipes and Alu fins the best combo though? Cus alu is better at dissipating heat? I would imagine this thing will be damn expensive.
> 
> I didnt buy the 120 cus of its weight but thats ridiculous!



Aluminum was only selected because its more abundant, and weighs less, thats why many vehicles use aluminum for their radiators. Copper  conducts/dissipates heat faster.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 18, 2008)

more copper more cooler , nice and cool , but only tip is why it is not touch pips


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 18, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> Higher density = better transfer NOT better release. It retains heat better due to being more dense than Al.
> 
> I tell you what. We'll heat a 12 guage piece of Cu and Al wire up to 200F and them cool for a few secs. Which wire are you going to grab?
> 
> That's what I thought.



You were the one who said it dissipated it faster and I wouldn't grab either that would be stupid. The Al would take more energy to heat upto 200F  than copper. I don't even know why I bother arguing about the properties of copper and aluminium on the internet, it's not like its something you can have an opinion on.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Sep 18, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> You were the one who said it dissipated it faster and I wouldn't grab either that would be stupid. The Al would take more energy to heat upto 200F  than copper. I don't even know why I bother arguing about the properties of copper and aluminium on the internet, it's not like its something you can have an opinion on.



I agree with you. As I quoted before, the metal does not care if the heat is coming or going. It's a thermal conductivity *constant* for a reason. 

EDIT: Meh. no need to overdo the theory behind it.


----------



## lilkiduno (Sep 19, 2008)

well i think i would want to buy one just to have it, even if i weren't to use it i would like to have a full copper air cup cooler


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 20, 2008)

I was reading a thread on XS about this,i think its more like 1.5kg,not 3kg.


----------



## Rammsteiner (Sep 20, 2008)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Actually, yes this type of watercooling will go below ambient.  I really don't feel like explaining it so here's a link that explains the concept:  http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=3856
> The wikipedia explaination:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bong_cooler
> 
> There are many other sites out there too that will show you just about any way possible to make one of these bong type coolers.  When setup properly, there is no radiator out there that would beat one of these (since no traditional radiator will ever cool below ambient).  The only problem is that it is an open system so biocide is necessary but with the evaporation taking place that biocide will also make it into the surrounding air, that also means you always need to keep a close eye on your water levels.


Whoa, interesting. In that case, yes you're right. It's a bit like human body and sweating obviously, but then different



Arctucas said:


> I am so sure about that.
> 
> I lived in Phoenix Arizona one summer, we had what is known as a "Swamp Cooler" on the house which used water evaporation (basically a big box with water dripping through fiber mats and a blower), and even when it was 45°-50° outside, it was a comfortable 23°-25° inside.


That's quite amazing indeed.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 22, 2008)

if this was food, i would eat it


----------



## R_1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Some interesting facts for copper and aluminium: copper weight is 8.96 g/cm3 , aluminium weight is 2.7 g/cm3. This means that copper is 3.32 times heavier then aluminium and "yes" it is possible a 790g Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme to weight 3 kg in "all copper".
It will take 3 kg metal to make a single copper cooler and only material will cost 3kg x 8 USD = 24 USD.  When it is made from aluminium the price for the metal is 0.79kg x 2.5 USD =  1.98 USD.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 23, 2008)

R_1 said:


> Some interesting facts for copper and aluminium: copper weight is 8.96 g/cm3 , aluminium weight is 2.7 g/cm3. This means that copper is 3.32 times heavier then aluminium and "yes" it is possible a 790g Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme to weight 3 kg in "all copper".
> It will take 3 kg metal to make a single copper cooler and only material will cost 3kg x 8 USD = 24 USD.  When it is made from aluminium the price for the metal is 0.79kg x 2.5 USD =  1.98 USD.



well its about density aswell, more dense a material it is the better a conductor it will be.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 23, 2008)

Arn't humans quite good conductors of heat


----------



## Zehnsucht (Sep 23, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> well its about density aswell, more dense a material it is the better a conductor it will be.



Copper
Density: 8.96 g/cm³
Thermal conductivity : 401 W·m^−1·K^−1

Lead
Density: 11.34 g/cm³
Thermal conductivity : 35.3 W·m^−1·K^−1

Diamond
Density: 3.53 g/cm³
Thermal conductivity : *2000-2500* W·m^−1·K^−1

The thermal conductivity is dependent on how the atoms which build the material in question interact.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 23, 2008)

If I made money faster than I could spend it, I'd commission myself a custom diamond heatsink 

Is the thermal conductivity still awesome sauce if it's a synthetic diamond?


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 23, 2008)

It should be, I think someone check zirconium's thermal conductivity. They would be hard as hell to manufacture.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah, that's why I would expect to pay an assload and have to have it custom-made.  mmm, just the thought of diamond heatpipes and cooling fins


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 23, 2008)

here's an interesting link into which metals conduct heat better.  remember when comparing thermal conductivity and what dissapates and collects heat faster it's the same both ways, the difference is the temperatures outside of the metal that matter.  people are too often mislead that one item conducts heat faster then the other because the larger the distance between the air and the metal temps the more the cooling capacity.  

copper is a better conductor of heat then aluminum.  having alu.  fins doesn't make the cooler work better, the all copper cooler should conduct and diss. heat faster.

second the review on the sythe cooler or whatnot was totally blown out of proportion.  if you read the last page, the replaced the cooler with the spring/screws from the thermalright unit and from what i appears beat out the alu. version.

imho the best would be a mercury based cooler. because merc is a metal and at the top of the list or close to it it'd be interesting to see how it could be implemented to cool a chip.  (without killing/making you go crazy of course)

http://www.engineersedge.com/properties_of_metals.htm


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Nov 12, 2008)

The other night I took the plunge and ordered one of these.  Now that I'm going to possess the heaviest heatsink known to man I can die in peace.  


From jab-tech.com:

At Computex 2008, Thermalright displayed three versions of the Ultra-120 eXtreme; original (aluminum), black, and copper. Not surprisingly, the copper version was the one most well received. Many hardcore Overclockers saw it to be the ultimate air cooling device. Inheriting from its predecessor, TRUE Copper has six highly efficient heatpipes with every vital part soldered to them to ensure the highest rate of heat transfer and durability. This is one of the features that you will see in each and every Thermalright heatsink.

TRUE Copper’s weight exceeds all of our previous heatsinks. Due to this reason, we strongly suggest installing it on a horizontal platform. Even though in our test lab, TRUE Copper was taken out for a test drive on a vertical platform and ran without a glitch as the motherboard came out unscathed. But since not all motherboards are manufactured the same way in terms of thickness and degree of stress, Thermalright cannot guarantee the condition of your motherboard after TRUE Copper is installed for a certainly amount of time. If you insist installing on a vertical platform, please check to make sure your motherboard is sturdy enough.

As most experts would expect, TRUE Copper will be a limited edition to the eXtreme lineup due to the high cost of copper. If you pass up this chance, you may never see another TRUE work of art again so don’t wait anymore and grab one for the collection.


Brian y. at XtremeSystems:















Could not leave the pic out of it in all it's glory 






I'm not even gonna tell you what a 4600RPM fan pushing 220CFM does for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Joe Camel at XtremeSystems:
wonder what a "push push pull pull" set-up would do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*^ LMFAO*


When my TRUEcu arrives, It'll be lapped, mounted vertically, and sandwiched between a push-pull config with two Noctua NF-P12s. To solve the weight problem, what do you think if I used some clear fishing wire or beading wire to tie the heatpipe endpoints to the roof of my case? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











**UPDATE**  Vapor (admin) from XtremeSystems had this to say:

_My concern about the weight isn't damage to the motherboard (they're surprisingly strong), but having poor contact with the CPU due to the cooler being torqued away from the CPU--this will lead to poorer temps than expected, and very likely poorer temps than the regular version of the TRUE.

Someone in the thread mentioned anchoring it to the motherboard-side of the top of the case and I think that'd be a pretty solid solution, it would provide weight support and also force back toward the CPU.

As for the P12s, I don't think they're the greatest fans in the world but I am using them in my cooler testing and a pair of them is definitely the 'sweetspot' for noise/performance in my opinion. A single one of them just performs miserably, but a pair of them performs better than a single S-Flex F (and are quieter), and are even within a couple of degrees of a dual S-Flex Fs. Maybe Yate Loon SLs would be comparable (albeit difficult to mount), or S-Flex Es, or 5V San Aces, but the Noctuas are well built, fairly quiet, and work great as a pair on this cooler._


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 12, 2008)

AuDioFreaK39 said:


>




I has that fan ... Loud as hell


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

@audiofreak:  Great post, I'm very interested to see your results when you get the cooler and have it rigged up 

@DrPepper:  wow . . . you just quoted the entire post with all the pictures just to say you have one of those fans?  total waste of space on the page :shadedshu yay, you fixed it


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I edited now that I have time


----------



## fart_plume (Apr 4, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I couldn't resist, Copper does conduct heat better in both directions better than Aluminum, and silver is a better conductor than copper..............

As for bong(Tower Coolers from now on) they are capable of bring temps down to the dew point which at times can be as much as 30*F cooler than ambient. Also they work much better in dry climatesso if you live on a coastline they won't work as well as one in the desert.............(yes I'm am quite fluent in Tower cooling)


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2009)

Agreed that copper beats the crap out of aluminium at the expense of weight and cost. Zombie thread


----------



## FryingWeesel (Apr 4, 2009)

copper transfers heat better, alum disapates it better, thats why mixed material coolers tend to be better then solid copper/alum coolers.

infact i thinkg if they came up with a way to bond alum and copper in the fins it would lead to better disapation, have a copper "rail" down the center of each fin with alum making of the bulk of the fins, that would allow the alum to dissapate heat fast and copper to transfer it to the alum


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2009)

FryingWeesel said:


> copper transfers heat better, alum disapates it better, thats why mixed material coolers tend to be better then solid copper/alum coolers.
> 
> infact i thinkg if they came up with a way to bond alum and copper in the fins it would lead to better disapation, have a copper "rail" down the center of each fin with alum making of the bulk of the fins, that would allow the alum to dissapate heat fast and copper to transfer it to the alum



Aluminium doesn't dissapate heat better though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 5, 2009)

its a weight reducer in Cars mainly.


----------

